# How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performance.



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performa*

Let me get a little more technical about porpising. When a boat porpises (the bow bounces up and down in a steady rythem) it's trying to climb up higher on the wave of water being pushed under the hull but can not maintain that attitude due to lack of power, to much prop slipage or not enough planeing surface in the water. No weight in the bow makes this problem worse. Most boats will have some spot on the throttle where the boats tries to lift higher on plane but doesn't have quite enough power and settles back, porpiseing. A different prop, cupping the existing prop or changeing the motor trim or hieght can all help to control the problem.

Let me also add that trying for maximum speed or maximum shollow running preformance are two seperate types of set up and you can not acheive both with one prop, trim setting or jackplate height. 

When running with a power jackplate for maximum shallow running you will need to back off the throttle as you raise the motor. A tach will be needed to check your RPM as the motor RPM will increase as more of the prop breaks the surface. A water pressure guage will help avoid overheating.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performa*

good stuff. I would only add that try to get all these things right before applying trim tab (if they're installed) adjustments to the solution. Too many people try to overcome other engine and prop setup problems with trim tab's, which robs performance too. They have their place for fine tuning the hull attitude at planing speeds, but shouldn't be used to offest a bad setup.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performa*



> good stuff. I would only add that try to get all these things right before applying trim tab (if they're installed) adjustments to the solution. Too many people try to overcome other engine and prop setup problems with trim tab's, which robs performance too. They have their place for fine tuning the hull attitude at planing speeds, but shouldn't be used to offest a bad setup.


Amen! Couldn't have said it better.

Ron's dead on too.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performa*

Added hydrofoils and trim tabs to list of variables. Big thanks for everyones additional input.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performa*

I just got my Hyg. trim tabs in,but yall are right,Im going to prop the boat before I start to use them.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performa*

Many of us have Gheenoe Classics with 25 HP Mercs. I hear 34 MPH with one person. I would like to know the size and the brand of the prop. I don't want to go crazy installing a tach and having my prop worked on 5 times. Most of us own Gheenoes because their great little boats and don't cost a fortune to own and run. I would like to buy a prop off the shelf that does not need to be worked on. If anyone knows of this prop please let us all know. Thanks, Steve


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performa*

highsider with a 9.9 honda 4 stroke and I can tell you prop makes all the difference, solas makes a 3 blade SS prop at different pitches 9-11 for around $114 ea. I am currently running a 9.25X11 SS and gained 2.5-2.8 MPH with a prop change alone. my microyacht runs around 20MPH solo


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performa*

25 Yammy and Im running a Powertech 10x12 SS 5700 RPMs 30-31 with two people never clocked it alone


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performa*

Running 06' gheenoe classic with 06'yammy 25 2-stroke shortshaft tiller. I'm running powertech 4 blade Stainless steel prop with moderate cupping at 29.7 to 30.4 mph at 5790 rpm. Powertech 3 blade 10x13 pitch stainless steel prop runnin 36.5 mph at 5810 rpm solo. I'm running 4 blade prop all the time now, so I can run real skinny anytime with electric jackplate.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performa*

Whitesnook, your getting 36.5 MPH out of youe Powertech 10 by 13 stainless prop. Did you mark that speed with a GPS? How is your hole shot with that prop and if you throw another fisherman and a load of gear what kind of speed are you getting? Last how is your motor torque with that prop?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performa*



> Whitesnook, your getting 36.5 MPH out of youe Powertech 10 by 13 stainless prop. Did you mark that speed with a GPS? How is your hole shot with that prop and if you throw another fisherman and a load of gear what kind of speed are you getting? Last how is your motor torque with that prop?


I had my gheenoe running with electric jackplate with no gear and had a GPS clocked with down wind at 36.5 mph. I load my fishing gear, 2 batteries, trolling motor and 6 gallons of fuel running around 34.5 mph. 2 persons with gear running at around 33 mph with 13 inch pitch prop but hotshot is been pretty good. Yamaha 25 2-stroke been running very powerful and strong since I add "something" in the motor to bump more HP.

I'm running 4 blade powertech stainless steel prop 10" dia x 11" pitch and I'm sticking my 4 blade prop anyday. I love it and my motor running 4 blade since I'm running very skinny and excellent holeshot. So I get rid of 3 blade for 4 blade prop.

I followed a guy with his gheenoe classic with 25hp with manual jackplate and 3 blade and I saw his motor hitting the bottom to slow it down cause it's too shallow for him to run. I kept going wide open and raise the motor with 4 blade by touch a button. I passed him while he sitting his gheenoe and watched my gheenoe going skinny back to the boat ramp. He came up to me like he was shocked how well my gheenoe performed with electric JP with 4 blade prop.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: How to Set Up an Outboard for Optimal Performa*

That Powertech prop sounds like the prop for me. What did you do to your motor to get somemore power out of it?


----------

